# Things heating up



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Been watching trail cams all year, last week the number of bucks moving through outnumbered the doe and fawns for the first time, based on this I am guessing we are hitting prerut where the bucks are moving and taking stock of the does.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I saw bucks chasing does in SE ND for the last week


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I will be bowhunting hard this week. I sure appreciate the late rifle season. Now if I can get one of the shooter bucks out of the corn before legal shooting ends.


----------

